# Decal-Set für die RnC Rahmen



## Hasifisch (24. April 2013)

Hallo,
mir wird das in den anderen threads ein wenig zu unübersichtlich, deshalb mal hier einer speziell zu diesem Thema.
Es geht um dieses Set, das speziell für die RnC Edition ohne Elox-Verzierungen wie die Serienrahmen daherkommt:





Hier die Aufkleber im Detail:
Unterrohr




Oberrohr




Druck/Sitzstrebe




Die Beschreibung der Folie vom Hersteller:

Die polymere Klebefolie kann im Innenbereich sowie im Außenbereich eingesetzt werden.

_MATERIALDETAILS
Folienstärke:	0,075 mm
Max. Rollenbreite:	150,0 cm
Einsatztemperatur:	-40°C bis +70°C
Verklebetemperatur:	min. +10°C
Klebstoff:	transparent, permanent haftend oder wiederablösbar
Braundschutzklasse:	B1-zertifiziert nach DIN 4102
Haltbarkeit im Außenbereich:	ca. 5 bis 7 Jahre
Die polymere Folie ist für den langfristigen Einsatz im Außenbereich entwickelt worden. Durch ein im Preis beinhaltetes UV-Schutzlaminat strotzt die polymere Klebefolie nicht nur Wind und Wetter sondern auch mechanischer Beanspruchung. Die Folie kann auf plane und leicht unebene Untergründe geklebt werden.

Durch den hochwertigen, transparenten sowie permanent haftenden bzw. wiederablösbarem Klebstoffes ist das Einsatzgebiet vielfältig. 

Die polymere Klebefolie ist B1-Brandschutzzertifiziert und kann somit auch in Messehallen oder öffentlichen Gebäuden eingesetzt werden!_

Habe sie bereits verklebt und bin sehr zufrieden. Hier Details dazu:

_Das Material ist perfekt, ich bin richtig glücklich! Ich habe jetzt eine Referenz, weil ich gerade eben mein Hardtail beklebt habe. Die Folie ist genau so dick und so flexibel, das man sie hervorragend verkleben kann und sie aber definitiv auch Schutzwirkung hat.
Das Aufkleben geht gut, wenn ihr es folgendermaßen macht:
- Fläche gut und großzügig reinigen, auch umliegende Teile sollten sauber sein, falls ihr mit der Klebefläche mal irgendwo antitscht,
- zum Schluss unbedingt mit einen reinen Lappen oder einem Papiertuch und etwas Isopropanol (paar Cent in jeder Apotheke) reinigen. Keine anderes Mittel wegen Rückständen!
- etwas Wasser aufsprühen - ganz wichtig: keine Spüli verwenden, die enthalten heutzutage alle Zusätze, die als Rückstand bleiben und die Haftung einschränken. Das Wasser muss nicht flächendeckend drauf.
- Aufkleber in seiner Mittelachse vorsichtig auf den Wasserfilm auflegen, ausrichten und dann mit Druck entlang der Mittelachse anpressen. Dann von der Mittelachse aus vorsichtig weg immer weiter andrücken, am besten dabei einen Lappen nutzen,
- jetzt noch am besten mit einem Fön oder einer Heißluftpistole (diese max. mittlere Hitze) zumindest die Kanten erwärmen und fest andrücken. Die Decals haben einen Kleber, der ca. 24-48 Stunden zum richtigen Anziehen braucht. mit dem Erhitzen wird das stark beschleunigt und fest. Die Folie ist so flexibel, das sie sich erhitzt sogar nahtlos um Schweißnähte legt!_

Das ganze Standard-Set aus Unterrohr, zweimal Kettenstrebe und Oberrohr in Schwarz/Weiß kostet inkl. Versand 25 EUR.

Ihr könnt etwas personalisieren, zum Beispiel natürlich den Namen auf dem Oberrohr ändern etc. Auch ganz andere Gestaltung (nur Aufdruck, nicht die Form) ist möglich, aber das natürlich gegen Aufpreis... .
Wichtig: farblich geht bei den personalisierten Decals alles, was ihr wollt!!!
Ein personalisiertes Set kostet 30 EUR. Für den Preis gibt es als Oberfläche matt oder glänzend laminiert. Als Extra zum Aufpreis von einem Euro pro Aufkleber könnt ihr auch Leder- oder Brushed-Optik bekommen.

Hier ein personalisiertes Beispiel für User "kopis":










Wer also bestellen will, bitte eine ausführliche Email an garrit ätt fokus-fotostudio punkt de mit Wünschen und kompletter Rechnungsadresse. Die Aufkleber kommen dann mit Rechnung.

Ich mache nur komplette Sets, da es sonst für mich zu kompliziert wird und das Weglassen einzelner Teile kaum Geld spart. Legt euch dann die Aufkleber, die ihr nicht braucht, zur Seite. Vielleicht sollen sie ja doch mal dran... 

Wir müssen leider mit bis zu 14 Tagen Lieferzeit rechnen. Die Teile werden separat gefertigt und laufen neben Großproduktionen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Die hast du dir verdient. 
Meine Sonderwünsche hast du ja, wenn das jetzt alles halbwegs nach Plan läuft, könnten die fertig sein wenn mein Rahmen vom Pulvern kommt, das wäre echt grandios. 

Meine SOnderwünsche darfst du auch veröffentlichen wenn du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (24. April 2013)

Ja, sehr großer uneigennütziger Einsatz. Bravo!!!!

Schauen super aus. 

Habe schon bestellt. Danke.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. April 2013)

und meine Bestellmail ist auch raus.


----------



## benzinkanister (27. April 2013)

decals sind jetzt drauf. der fürs oberrohr ist perfekt. der am unterrohr könnte noch einen ticken breiter sein. die für die sitzstreben sind leider etwas groß geraten.

vielen dank @Hasifisch !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. April 2013)

Also ich finde der könnte hinten am OR noch nen tuck weiter runter reichen. Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> decals sind jetzt drauf. der fürs oberrohr ist perfekt. der am unterrohr könnte noch einen ticken breiter sein. die für die sitzstreben sind leider etwas groß geraten...



Danke für die Bilder!
Kannst du mal ungefähr schreiben, um wie viel die Sitzstreben-Aufkleber zu groß sind? Dann kann ich das für die anderen noch korrigieren.
Das Aufkleben ging aber gut, oder?



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Also ich finde der könnte hinten am OR noch nen tuck weiter runter reichen. Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben.



Kann ich verstehen, allerdings musste es eine Größe für alle Rahmengrößen sein, sonst würde mir das Projekt z.Z. zeitlich über den Kopf wachsen...und es gibt auch S Rahmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2013)

Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich meine dass der Aufkleber im schmalen Teil breiter werden sollte, nicht länger. Die Form des Rohres ändert sich ja nicht mit der Rahmengröße.
Zumindest auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als säße der Namensschriftzug gerade mal auf dem Radius/der Kante und nicht auf der schrägen Fläche des Rohrs.


----------



## benzinkanister (28. April 2013)

@Hasifisch
 Das mit dem wasser und dem fön hat wirklich gut funktioniert, konnste man alles sauber verkleben. Ich würd dir vielleicht einfach mal die strebe ein bischen ausmessen heute abend ok? Schick mir mal deine mailadresse dann kann ich dir noch ein paar bilder zukommen lassen.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich meine dass der Aufkleber im schmalen Teil breiter werden sollte, nicht länger. Die Form des Rohres ändert sich ja nicht mit der Rahmengröße.
> Zumindest auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als säße der Namensschriftzug gerade mal auf dem Radius/der Kante und nicht auf der schrägen Fläche des Rohrs.



Ah, okay...
War aber eigentlich so gedacht, sollte als schmaler Streifen zu dem schmalen Streifen am UR passen. Option wäre halt, beide ca. 0,5 cm breiter zu machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> @Hasifisch
> Das mit dem wasser und dem fön hat wirklich gut funktioniert, konnste man alles sauber verkleben. Ich würd dir vielleicht einfach mal die strebe ein bischen ausmessen heute abend ok? Schick mir mal deine mailadresse dann kann ich dir noch ein paar bilder zukommen lassen.



Ist ein wenig spät jetzt... 
Email an garrit ätt fokus-fotostudio punkt de.
Noch mal besten Dank auf jeden Fall, das du als Prototypen.Tester fungierst... 
Mir gefällt es optisch sehr gut, der breite vertikale Streifen passt. Die schmalen Streifen oben und unten können wirklich noch etwas breiter werden.
Ich schocke dir gern noch passende Aufkleber für die Druckstreben zu, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2013)

Also, ich habe jetzt alle Infos die ich brauche...und deshalb geht der Druckauftrag erst heute raus, was aber angesichts des WE dazwischen kaum eine Verzögerung ist.
Die schmalen Bereiche an Oberrohr und Unterrohr werden jeweils 0,5cm pro Seite breiter und damit deutlicher zu sehen sein bei Seitenansicht - so, wie es im Entwurf geplant war.
Die Decals für die Druckstreben werden noch mal komplett geändert, da mir die Lage einer Zug-Öse auf der Bremsseite und die Lage der Verstrebungen vorher nicht ganz klar war.


----------



## messias (30. April 2013)

Hast du schon bestellt? Kannst du noch weitere bestellen, oder ist das schon durch?

Vielleicht täuscht die Perspektive, aber es scheint, als liegen die vorberen Kanten und Ober- und Unterrohraufkleber nicht ganz in einer Linie:



Du hättest Zwischendurch ja mal die Winkel der beiden "Flügel" am Unterrohraufkleber korrigiert, ist das schon die neue Variante?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. April 2013)

Das wird an unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen liegen. Die Lage der Rohre ändert zu einander ändert sich etwas wenn der Rahmen wächst oder schrumpft. Das Bild von den Entwürfen müsste M oder L sein, Benzinkanister hat XL, da ist das Oberrohr deutlich weiter oben am Sitz Rohr angeschweißt und verläuft deshalb etwas waagerechter.

Um das perfekt zu machen bräuchte man Muster für jede Größe, aber da ist der Aufwand zu hoch. Mir ist es auf den Fotos aber auch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## messias (30. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das wird an unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen liegen. Die Lage der Rohre ändert zu einander ändert sich etwas wenn der Rahmen wächst oder schrumpft. Das Bild von den Entwürfen müsste M oder L sein, Benzinkanister hat XL, da ist das Oberrohr deutlich weiter oben am Sitz Rohr angeschweißt und verläuft deshalb etwas waagerechter.
> 
> Um das perfekt zu machen bräuchte man Muster für jede Größe, aber da ist der Aufwand zu hoch. Mir ist es auf den Fotos aber auch nicht aufgefallen.



Hm, das mit dem unterschiedlichen Oberrohrwinkel hatte ich nicht bedacht. Aber ein Haken hat deine Erklärung - je waagerechter das Oberrohr wird, desto weiter dreht sich die rote Linie auf die blaue. Theoretisch müsste es dann beim XXL am besten passen.

Aber klar, wild isses nicht. Vielleicht kann man beim Aufkleben da auch noch minimal korrigieren.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Hast du schon bestellt? Kannst du noch weitere bestellen, oder ist das schon durch?...



Ich sammel gerade den zweiten Schwung, den würde ich nächste Woche drucken lassen.
Es ist schon die abgewickelte Variante am Unterrohr, theoretisch müsste man am Oberrohr auch abwickeln, glaube ich.
Aber: schon wenn du das Bike nur leicht schräg siehst, ändern sich die Winkel oben/unten unterschiedlich, weshalb dann sowieso alles wieder nicht passt. Ich habe da in letzter Zeit mal drauf geachtet (bei anderen Bikes) und da fällt es dann auf...ich würde es deshalb ruhig so lassen.


----------



## shield (3. Mai 2013)

wenn ich ehrlich bin hätte ich sehr viel lieber ein raw n chopped anstatt ein lackiertes! (wenn es mal dazu kommen sollte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2013)

Ein lackiertes bekommst du aber nur wenn deu ein RnC zum Lacker bringst, der Serie ist eloxiert


----------



## Mountainmikel (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bin hier nur Mitleser. Aber das Decal-Set gefällt mir. Daumen hoch.

Michl


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2013)

Gute Nachrichten!
Der Lieferant hat gestern das Paket an mich verschickt, ich werde euch die Teile also Mo/Di zuschicken können!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2013)

Montag wirst die Umschläge aber mit dem Brecheisen zur Post bringen müssen  
Wäre es möglich dass ich meine Dienstag abhole?
Ich bring den Rahmen auch gerne mit wenn du nochmal direkt die Passform prüfen willst


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Montag wirst die Umschläge aber mit dem Brecheisen zur Post bringen müssen




Sch*** Feiertage...




Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich dass ich meine Dienstag abhole?



Ich schicke dir eine Nachricht, sobald sie da sind, nicht das du umsonst losfährst!
Weiß ja nicht, wie DHL über Pfingsten so arbeitet...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2013)

Machen wir so. Wenn Helmchen dann noch meine Gabelteile geliefert kriegt könnte ich nächste Woche mit Version 1.0 fertig werden ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Machen wir so. Wenn Helmchen dann noch meine Gabelteile geliefert kriegt könnte ich nächste Woche mit Version 1.0 fertig werden ...



Ich träum selber davon... ...erste Hälfte ist ja schon da.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2013)

Soeben kam ein dicker Stapel Aufkleber ins Haus!
Alle, die in erster Runde bestellt haben, sollten damit am Donnerstag Post von mir bekommen. Die Aufkleber sehen alle super aus, Schnitt passt.
Morgen oder eventuell sogar noch heute Abend gibt es Bilder von meinem fertig beklebten ICB mit den finalen Decals!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2013)

Von meinem Rahmen dann auch.


----------



## nino85 (21. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Von meinem Rahmen dann auch.



Wie weit bist inzwischen? =) Ich brauch mal ein paar XL-Rahmen als Anschauungsmaterial und deiner ist so schön bunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2013)

Ich kämpfe gerade mit den Aufklebern für den Hinterbau. Und das obere sitzt auf einer Seite super, auf der anderen nicht 100%, weiß nicht was ich da falsch gemacht hab...

Aufbau dann am Donnerstag.


----------



## messias (22. Mai 2013)

Ich seh nüschd!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Ich seh nüschd!



Ja doch... 

Wollte Bilder draußen machen, aber es schifft dauerhaft. Deshalb hier nur ein Strebenbild:




Ich habe den Aufkleber radikal mit dem Fön über die Schweißnaht geschrumpft. Ihr könnt aber auch den Ausschnitt für die Bremsleitung-Halterung auf der Innenseite etwas nach hinten verlängern (also per Schere ) und den Aufkleber dann nach vorn bis an die Verbindungsstrebe schieben. Ihr seht dann schon, was ich meine.
Ich würde auf Grund der komplizierten Form der Streben generell mit einem Fön vorsichtig drüber gehen. Die Folie passt sich dann an (sanft mit einem Lappen/Papiertuch anpressen) und der Kleber zieht an.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2013)

Ich lade nachher auch noch Fotos hoch, bin den ganzen Vormittag zu nix gekommen, verdammte Migräne.
Ich hab am Hinterbau ein Stückchen weiter ausgeschnitten, gefiel mir irgendwie nicht den Kleber über die Naht zu ziehen. Ober zu Unterrohr auszurichten ist recht kniffelig. Bei mir passt es einseitig super auf der anderen ist es noch OK.
Wer den Flaschenhalter nutzen will sollte mit dem Skalpell umgehen können, die Bohrungen werden vom Aufkleber komplett abgedeckt. Was ich wiederum ganz angenehm finde. Auf jeden Fall muss man da etwas vorsichtig sein damit sich das Material da sauber drum legt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2013)

So, hier mal zwei erträgliche Bilder. Meine Kamera ist so übel, da muss echt mal was besseres her.









Die Decals sind übrigens in der "Lederoptik"-Oberfläche. Sieht echt geil aber doch dezent aus, das kann die Cam nicht rüberbringen. Wird hervorragend zur matten Gabel passen.

Rufname: Bumblebee


----------



## vx2200 (22. Mai 2013)

Kommt sehr gut in Gelb/Schwarz!!!


----------



## Sun_dancer (22. Mai 2013)

Also ich muss sagen... schwarz-gelb macht echt was her.
Schaut wirklich Klasse aus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2013)

War auch ein ewig langer Entscheidungsprozess, und wäre ohne Hasifisch's Design- und Photoshopskills nicht so geworden wie es jetzt ist. 

Dafür nochmal ein riesen Danke @Hasifisch, wir sehen uns auf dem Trail.


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2013)

schaugt guat aus.
hast du eigentlich mal nach gewogen wie viel der pulverlack wiegt?
wäre interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2013)

Nee, habs nackig nicht gewogen. Das Rahmenkit wiegt ohne Sattelstütze und Klemme (also mit Achse Dämpfer etc.) 4030g

Wo liegen die RnC in XL sonst?


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2013)

unter 4 kg 
ich hab mal ein Hardtail pulverbischten lassen - das waren über 200g....


----------



## nino85 (23. Mai 2013)

@Hasifisch: Was meinst du, machst du noch eins für die Serien-ICB? So ein orangener Unterrohr-Schriftzug für das blaue ICB2 fände ich ziemlich fesch


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Juni 2013)

Hey Hasifisch,

einfach nur cool, die ganze Arbeit, die Du Dir für die R'nCler machst

Da muss ich doch mal ganz unverschämt fragen, ob es Sonderkonditionen für ICB-Ingenieure gibt? Du weißt in der Fahrradbranche gibts nicht so viel Salami aufs Brot... da muss man sogar Sticker verhandeln 

@All:
Sorry für die reichhaltige Abwesenheit in den letzten Tagen, war total im Stress, um einigermaßen erleichtert in den Urlaub zu gehen. Heut morgen sind wir noch aus Passau "davon geschwommen"... und jetzt werde ich mit meiner Verwandschaft in Österreich mal schön einen trinken (auch auf euch )!
Wir sehen uns dann spätestens in Willingen!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2013)

Hi Stefan,

dann mal bisschen weniger den Chevy füttern... 
Ich schick dir mal eine Email...


----------

